#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Упадок Дхармы

## Edyard

Уважаемые  форумчане  хотелось  бы   прояснить  этот  момент.
С чем  он  связан ?  Есть  какие  либо  соображения  по этому  поводу.
Благодарю.

----------


## Топпер

Связан с ключевым буддийским понятием, применимым к любым явлениям самсары: аничча - непостоянство.

----------

Aion (03.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (03.06.2010)

----------


## Edyard

Майя  спасибо  за  вглубь  но  нельзя  ли  более  поподробней,  а  то  непонятно.

----------


## Edyard

Топпер  это  некий  общий  тезис  непостоянство  или  подругому  первичное  условие  но  есть  и  вторичные  условия  вот  о них  бы  и  интересно  поподробней.Всё  же  как  не крути , а  говориться  именно  об  упадке Дхармы , а  не  о  расцвете  Дхармы.А  если  всё  непостояно почему  не  может  произойти  расцвет Учения.Само  по  себе  непостоянство  не  приводит  к  некому  ухудшению, а наоборот  может  привести  к  улучшению.Но  в  текстах  говориться  именно  об ухудшении.Всеже  просьба  если  можно  поподробней   кто  как  это  видит.Спасибо.

----------

Майя П (03.06.2010)

----------


## Zom

Почитайте..

http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...tta-III-sv.htm

http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...i-sutta-sv.htm

И ещё это:

http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Aion (03.06.2010), Edyard (03.06.2010), Дифо (12.06.2010), Лери (17.09.2012), Нея (21.06.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер  это  некий  общий  тезис  непостоянство  или  подругому  первичное  условие  но  есть  и  вторичные  условия  вот  о них  бы  и  интересно  поподробней.Всё  же  как  не крути , а  говориться  именно  об  упадке Дхармы , а  не  о  расцвете  Дхармы.А  если  всё  непостояно почему  не  может  произойти  расцвет Учения.


Потому, что расцвет уже был, когда Будда повернул Колесо Учения. Не может же быть ещё больший расцвет.
Сам Будда предрёк, что через 500 лет учение начнёт приходить в упадок.
Условия жизни меняются. Людям всё труднее видеть неискажённый смысл. Всегда находятся любители под благовидными предлогами улучшить то, что и и так было хорошо. Результат в долгосрочной перспективе - отрицательный.

----------

Janna (17.06.2010), Zom (03.06.2010), Нея (10.06.2010)

----------


## Edyard

Спасибо  Топпер .Если  меняються  условия жизни  не  
меняеться  ли  сама  Дхарма   в  связи  с  меняющимися  условиями? А  если  она  не  меняеться  то  остаёться  ли  жизнеспособной? И  вообще  должна  ли  Дхарма  меняться
( не  в сущностных моментах)  а  в  проповеди  её  в  других  условиях?

----------


## Топпер

> Спасибо  Топпер .Если  меняються  условия жизни  не  
> меняеться  ли  сама  Дхарма   в  связи  с  меняющимися  условиями?


Дхамма, как глобальный, всеобемлющий закон природы - не меняется. 
Как текстуальное изложение - меняется. Мы же читаем сутты, как правило, не на языке оригинала. Уже это, само по себе, вносит изменения (и искажения) в слова сказанные Буддой. Часть смысловых полей заменяется не другие.



> А  если  она  не  меняеться  то  остаёться  ли  жизнеспособной?


Возможно, что и нет. Например, если принципиально поменялись условия, допустим, люди по какой-либо причине, перестали интересоваться нравственностью или развивать щедрость, естественно, что в таких условиях Дхамма не выживет. 



> И  вообще  должна  ли  Дхарма  меняться
> ( не  в сущностных моментах)  а  в  проповеди  её  в  других  условиях?


Формы постоянно ищутся новые. Вот даже мы с вами общаемся не в разговоре, а посредством интернета, о котором ещё 40 лет назад практически не помышляли. Масса лекций монахов лежит в аудио или видео форматах. Сейчас уже даже посвящения через интернет дают.  :Smilie: 

Хорошо всё это или плохо - время покажет. Как правило, палка получается о двух концах. Например, запись Канона - это с одной стороны хорошо, ибо позволяет его сохранять. С другой стороны плохо т.к. монахи перестали заучивать сутты.

----------

Edyard (03.06.2010), Марина В (18.06.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Спасибо  Топпер .Если  меняються  условия жизни  не  
> меняеться  ли  сама  Дхарма   в  связи  с  меняющимися  условиями? А  если  она  не  меняеться  то  остаёться  ли  жизнеспособной? И  вообще  должна  ли  Дхарма  меняться
> ( не  в сущностных моментах)  а  в  проповеди  её  в  других  условиях?


Есть золото. Из него Вы можете сделать статую Будды, потом у Вас ее украдут и переплавят в слиток, потом возьмут слиток и сделают из него золотой унитаз. Во всех трех случаях это будет одно и то же золото

----------

Aion (03.06.2010), Echo (03.06.2010), Майя П (03.06.2010)

----------


## Майя П

> Есть золото. Из него Вы можете сделать статую Будды, потом у Вас ее украдут и переплавят в слиток, потом возьмут слиток и сделают из него золотой унитаз. Во всех трех случаях это будет одно и то же золото


 а можно сравнить с бриллиантом в грязи.... :Wink:

----------


## Топпер

Только использовать его будут по-разному. В одном случае поклонятся, а в другом....

----------


## Edyard

Согласен  что  золото  одно.Но увольте   унитаз  унитазом, а  статуя Будды  статуя  Будды.
С  абсолютной  точки  зрения  Вы  правы.Но  меня  именно  здесь  интересует  относительная  истина.Так  что  унитаз одно , Будда  другое

----------

Zom (03.06.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Только использовать его будут по-разному. В одном случае поклонятся, а в другом....


Я о том же.  :Smilie:  Но сущность золота от этого не изменится.

----------


## Zom

Ну вообщем-то квинтессенция обсуждения от самого Будды, с учётом разговора о золоте:




> «Именно так, Кассапа. Когда [благородных] существ становится меньше и подлинная Дхамма исчезает, то появляется больше дисциплинарных правил, и, несмотря на это, меньше монахов достигает конечной цели. Исчезновения подлинной Дхаммы не наступает, покуда в мире не возникает искажённая Дхамма. Но когда появляется искажённая Дхамма, подлинная Дхамма исчезает. Подобно тому, как золото не исчезает, покуда поддельное золото не появляется в мире, но золото исчезает, когда поддельное золото появляется в мире, то точно также и подлинная Дхамма не исчезает, покуда искажённая Дхамма не появляется в мире, и подлинная Дхамма исчезает, когда искажённая Дхамма возникает в мире.
> Не земля заставляет подлинную Дхамму исчезнуть. Не вода… не огонь… не воздух заставляет подлинную Дхамму исчезнуть. Но никчёмные люди, которые появляются здесь [в Сангхе] заставляют подлинную Дхамму исчезнуть.


(ccылка на сутту выше)

----------

Aion (03.06.2010), Torkwemada (17.06.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (10.06.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Согласен  что  золото  одно.Но увольте   унитаз  унитазом, а  статуя Будды  статуя  Будды.
> С  абсолютной  точки  зрения  Вы  правы.Но  меня  именно  здесь  интересует  относительная  истина.Так  что  унитаз одно , Будда  другое


Приблизительно так же можно сказать и о Дхарме. Ее можно использовать в качестве пути из круговорота сансары, можно, как мадам Блаватская, настроить на ее основе своих концепций, можно просто делать на ней деньги. Сущность Дхармы от этого не изменится. Во втором и третьем случае она так же останется золотом, только употребленным не по назначению

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (10.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (03.06.2010)

----------


## Aion

> Корабль в море тонет от перегрузки, но не так исчезает истинная дхарма. Пять низменных вещей ведут к загрязнению и исчезновению истинной дхармы. Какие пять?
> 
> Когда монахи и монахини, миряне и мирянки ведут себя непочтительно, без уважения по отношению к учителю, … к дхарме, … к сангхе, … к правилам поведения и обучения (sikkha), … к медитативному сосредоточению (samadhi) - эти причины ведут к загрязнению и исчезновению истинной дхармы.
> 
> Kassapa-samyutta, 13.


 :Frown:

----------

Janna (17.06.2010)

----------


## Edyard

Уважаемый  Артём  опять  же  исходя  из  того  что  сущность Дхармы  не  изменяеться  можно  сделать  вывод  что  и  путём  Блаватской  можно  до  этой  сущности  дойти
так  как  она  неизмена.Вы  опять  пытаетесь  говорить  с точки зрения  абсолютной  истины  наверное  это  связано  с  Вашей  направленостью в  Дзогчене.Для  меня  это  очень высокое  возрение. И  хотя  я  и  получал  прямое  введение , честно говоря  ничего не понял, так  что звеняйте.

----------

Zom (03.06.2010)

----------


## Zom

На самом деле путаница идёт из-за двух разных понятий - о природе вещей (Дхамма как Природа) и об учении (Дхамма как Набор Концептуальных Понятий).

Первое сравнимо с золотом. А второе сравнимо с золотыми монетами - которые могут быть золотыми (истинными), а могут быть и из поддельного золота (фальшивка). В сундуке учений Блаватской фальшивых монет подавляющее большинство. Истинное золото там обнаружить крайне сложно - хотя бесспорно оно там есть - в каком-то мизерном количестве. Но вся беда в том, что Просветление на такое мизерное количество подлинных золотых монет не купить...

Ну и это же можно экстраполировать на все буддизмы всех видов, существующих сейчас в мире. Куча разных сундуков с разными пропорциями подлинных и фальшивых золотых монет.

----------

Edyard (03.06.2010), Moskid (16.06.2010), Нея (21.06.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Уважаемый  Артём  опять  же  исходя  из  того  что  сущность Дхармы  не  изменяеться  можно  сделать  вывод  что  и  путём  Блаватской  можно  до  этой  сущности  дойти


Вы никогда не слышали, как шизотерики приходят к Дхарме?  :Smilie:  Не всем везет сразу встретиться с правильным Учением. Боюсь, в джунглях Амазонки, к примеру, вообще шансы практически нулевые

Ну и опять же, кому-то нравится идти путем отречения, кому-то путем трансформации, мне вот путь самоосвобождения ближе, потому как лентяй. Суть-то одна

----------


## лесник

> Уважаемые  форумчане  хотелось  бы   прояснить  этот  момент.
> С чем  он  связан ?  Есть  какие  либо  соображения  по этому  поводу.
> Благодарю.


Ваш вопрос предполагает, что упадок Дхармы - это действительно зафиксированный факт. Но так ли это на самом деле? Действительно ли есть упадок? Правда ли, что ситуация с Дхармой в 21 веке намного плачевнее, чем, скажем, в 15 веке? Или 6 веке? Как Вы определяете?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.06.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Какой интересный холиварный скачок - со 2 июля до 28 декабря ))


Так ведь лунное затмение прошло, солнечное скоро. Вот народ и омрачается потихоньку  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> Кстати может и не по теме. как то поднимал топ про ислам, который получился довольно бурным, вообшем долго думал и изучал сказаное. Ответ нашёл здесь  http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ala_short.html
> 
> Возможно здесь есть и ответы на ваши вопросы. 
> PS. Теперь абсолютно уверен в термине "чистота учения"


Мы наблюдаем как в исламе все большее распространение получают экстремистские течения, собственно как и было предсказано.

----------


## лесник

> Мы наблюдаем как в исламе все большее распространение получают экстремистские течения, собственно как и было предсказано.


Насчет "все большее" не уверен. У Вас есть статистика?

----------


## Dondhup

Вы новости почитайте, впрочем спорить бессмысленно.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Да они и не в исламе налицо  :Smilie:  Христианцы вон автоматы освящают  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Да они и не в исламе налицо  Христианцы вон автоматы освящают


Выше берите

----------

Джигме (29.12.2010), Кузьмич (31.12.2010)

----------


## Lanky

Упадок Дхармы.

----------

Aion (29.12.2010), Zatsunen (30.12.2010), Zom (29.12.2010), Денис Евгеньев (29.12.2010), Евгений Габелев (30.12.2010), Мошэ (17.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (31.12.2010), ТобаВэй (30.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Да они и не в исламе налицо  Христианцы вон автоматы освящают


А христианцы то откуда взялись - все аврамические религии.
У меня знакомый Лама как то освящал оружие единоборцев - а потом мне сказал - чтоб они его не применяли  :Smilie:

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (30.12.2010), Мошэ (17.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Если человек сегодня в полноте получает все Учения ведущие к освобождению, и обладает свободой для практики то для него лично никакого упадка Дхармы нет.

----------

Еше Нинбо (30.12.2010), Мошэ (17.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2010)

----------


## Евгений Габелев

> Если человек сегодня в полноте получает все Учения ведущие к освобождению, и обладает свободой для практики то для него лично никакого упадка Дхармы нет.


Как говорил классик, "*разруха в головах*"....

Так и "_упадок_" содержится в _упавшей голове_ а не в _Дхарме_

Вообще, это все излюбленный европейцами *спор о прогрессе и упадке* меж _прогрессистами_ и _традиционалистами_.

*Первые* подмечают в многообрази мира изменения к лучшему и на том основании делают вывод что_ мир развивается и совершенствуется_.

*Вторые* в том же самом многообразии мира подмечают беды и проблемы, коих ранее не было, и на том основании делают вывод что _мир деградирует и стремится к упадку._

Так что это все тот же *полупустой стакан*.

----------

Аким Иваныч (30.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Вобще то это канонические Учение. И от Учителей я не раз слышал.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вобще то это канонические Учение. И от Учителей я не раз слышал.


Каноническое — это да. Но наверное всё ж упая, а не учение абсолютного смысла. Чтоб не расслаблялись.

По моему скромному мнению, практикующему вообще должно быть без разницы, эпоха ли упадка Дхармы или же расцвета, он будет практиковать в любую эпоху. Мы сейчас, в эпоху упадка, получили редкий шанс практиковать Дхарму, который упустили многие из тех, кто жил в эпоху Будды Шакьямуни. Так что несмотря на всеобщий упадок, для нашей личной практики может наступить небольшой локальный расцвет. При должном усердии.

----------

Rushny (31.12.2010), лесник (31.12.2010), Мошэ (17.03.2011)

----------

